# executive/gatcombe difference



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello all
can anyone tell me the difference between the two, we will be looking to buy an executive towards the end of the year but realise there aint too many about, so,
are they similar,Gatcombe/ Exec? I like the idea of the looooong single seats allowing a handbreak and sleep situation,
Ta for any help
Slip,


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Executive is Peugeot based and is a bigger van than the Gatcombe which is VW T4 based.

edit. the bench seats in the Gatcombe are not long enough to stretch out on unless you turn the driver/passenger seats to make the extra length. Not sure about the Exec.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you so much, being 6'2 thats all the information I need, however!!!!!!!!!!! whats the best gas to take in an executive for a 6 month tour, mainly western europe but hope for a few months in Turkey Romania Bulgaria,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
See!!! thats the problem with giving a concise, clear answer..
some bugger always wants more.
Thanks again
Slip


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

slippers said:


> Thank you so much, being 6'2 thats all the information I need, however!!!!!!!!!!! whats the best gas to take in an executive for a 6 month tour, mainly western europe but hope for a few months in Turkey Romania Bulgaria,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> See!!! thats the problem with giving a concise, clear answer..
> some bugger always wants more.
> Thanks again
> Slip


No problem!

Best option for gas would be a refillable cylinder such as Gaslow. These can be refilled from LPG pumps in garages. Plenty of availability of LPG in France/Germany etc. Not so sure about Turkey/Romania but somebody will be along with the answer.

There are other refillable bottles available but Gaslow if pretty common and available on the Outdoorbits site associated with this forum.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Our Executive, (a 2007 model and last of the line, until the new model was re introduced a couple of years ago), has a single sofa behind the diver seat of 5' 7" and a single sofa behind the passenger seat of 5' 3" lengths.

Both seats can swivel so extra length can be attained if seats are turned 180 degrees.

Obviously they will make up into a double bed, if you have the time, but I guess you are looking to park up and hit the sack asap  

You can then get going again with minimum fuss. Great for breaking a journey!


----------

